# What is this part under the front fender called?



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Tried to search, but I don't know the correct terms, here are some pictures!

Basically, the roads in the springs love to have massive dips because the roads are shitty, and I ended up damaging it to the point where it wont stay anymore. From what I understand, it's supposed to hit/break instead of the entire front fender... So if anyone can tell me what the part is called so I can order new plastic screws and stop it from looking like this, thanks!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

those are air deflectors.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks to me like the screw or push pin fell out. Nothing a good 'ol zip tie cant fix


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

yup, you lost a screw, and looking at the first picture, you also lost one push pin in the inner wheel well.


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Tried to zip tie, but the wheel well stopped me.


----------

